# First time rooter



## fpoa (Jul 12, 2012)

First time poster and first time potential rooter.

I just recently got a galaxy 3 and would like to root my droid x. My original intention was just to root it so I could install titanium backup so that I could transfer all my game data / save files. After reading some of the posts on here, I've seen some suggest turning the droidx into a media device. This does sound appealing as it's more rugged than the galaxy 3.

The reason that I'm posting is that I'm definitely worried about rooting for the first time. I've tried finding as basic a how-to as possible, but I'm also finding many concerns about system version 4.5.621 which I have.

Anyone able and willing to help me get started or to point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

Goose has a thread on 621 which should help you http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-general-discussion/45783-important-info-621-update.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fpoa (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks! I'll give that a read.

I'm really trying to find a beginner's guide or a step-by-step so I don't brick my droid x.

The whole reason for this is to keep my data, but a lot of the instructions I have read say to flash the memory - won't that delete all my data?


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think there's an easier guide to link you to. Since your on 621 you'll need to do the milestoneX 604 iso sbf which also has a root method (zergrush) built into the file. There's also a link to a step by step video in that same link on how to sbf.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fpoa (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks again bdm80!

Will all my data be intact if i flash the SBF to milestone x?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, pretty much any type of SBF will erase your data on the device. It basically replaces the system and is also a type of factory restore. I'm on 605 myself and currently have no intentions of upgrading to the 621 kernel right now, just a bit too much hassle for little gain I think at the current time. Maybe I will after I get a Bionic to replace my DROID X or something..


----------



## fpoa (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you twinshadow. That pretty much makes my decision for me. The only reason I wanted to try rooting was so I could transfer my game and app date. No point in doing so if I have to wipe everything just to root it to install Titanium backup for the purpose of backing up data lol.

Maybe at some later date I will come back to this and give it try just for experience's sake. Thanks again!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, that's the main downside to 621. Kernel is nice, and the radio, but I wouldn't want to lose my data either. Luckily though, I already have a TiBu backup I keep updated constantly.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Yes, pretty much any type of SBF will erase your data on the device. It basically replaces the system and is also a type of factory restore.


What? sbf's don't touch /data or /cache so you still have your game/app data. It's the factory reset that is sometimes required afterwards that wipes those 2.


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

When I SBF'd .604 from .621 and rooted I did not have to do a data wipe. So you would be able to use TiBu to make your backups before you start flashing ROMs, at which point you will have to do a data wipe.

Sent from my Liquid X


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

I personally have found that 621 and 604 data/settings are interchangable, I've used linux SBF to flash to 604 WITHOUT a wipe and data/settings were retained without bootloop. YMMV but you might be able to do all the steps without wiping data if you're careful, maybe try wiping JUST /cache and not /data.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24976-guide-stock-unrooted-621-or-bricked-to-full-rooted-621-with-proper-kernel/ Here is my guide to rooting 621 and making sure the kernel is correct.

Some game data can be saved without rooting (such as Angry Birds, there's a specific app in the market to save/restore your progress without root). Losing data can be such a pain, that's one reason I love being rooted... Usually when I get a new device, rooting is the first thing I go about seeing if I can do, then transfer all of my stuff from one device to the next.


----------

